# Spanish and Pompano?



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Finally going to be able to come over this Sunday and fish with some of you fine people. Last time I was at the pier was early August (work and school :boo). Anybody know how the Spanish and Pompano bite has been at the P'cola Beach pier lately?


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

they say it's been good.been catchin' most of my pomps by walking down the beach toward pickens on both sides. usually with my homemade jigs. 20 lb fluoro has been as big a leader as they've benn hitting on. i tried thirty with a few casts cause i got broken off, and as soon as i changed back i got a cupple more.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i was out there for a bit in the AM. saw a few spanish caught,

my tally for the day,

2 remora:banghead

2 MONSTER lizardfish:banghead

7 octopi! (that's 56 arms!)

and 8 flounder, (6 were right at 12", released... and 2 were better, 5lber and 3.5lber.)


----------



## ILL LEGAL (Oct 29, 2008)

Navarre beach bridge, live shirmp out going tide.


----------

